# How many dogs have you got?



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

2, Ciggy and Leo. both goldens


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

2, Romeo - Golden & Jake, Cocker Spaniel


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

4 total

2 Goldens
1 Terrier mix
1 American eskimo


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

Four Goldens.

Luna, Allie, Emma and Piper.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

All goldens- 4 of my own and 1 permanent foster.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

We have 4, 2 goldens (Bailey and Eli) and 2 springer spaniels (Hunter and Trapper).


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

1 Golden for now.
When Timber's maybe 2 or 3, we will be getting another one.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

3 goldens, and _maybe_ a a fourth this late fall. Finn, Tally, Tango and _maybe_ Orion


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Two dogs: Mila, a Lab/beagle X, and Tia, a golden.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Maggies mom said:


> All goldens- 4 of my own and 1 permanent foster.


I love this group- just always want to join in.


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

we have 1 golden maddison and one lab chance....but would love to add another golden down the road..possibly a puppy in a year or two...


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Just the two - Riley and Gunner.
There's a city ordinance here: no more than two dogs per household. Otherwise, we'd probably have more. Or at least a foster or two.


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Simon (GR)
Shadow (black lab/Irish Wolfhound)


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I have two dogs...One Golden and one Chihuahua/Terrier.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Ljilly28 said:


> I love this group- just always want to join in.


Thank's Jill.... There very special to me, if I say so.


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

I have 5 (had 6 until we lost our old guy). 2 goldens and 3 rescues. Sydney and Paige, and then an 11 yr old Keeshond (Sasha), a 9 yr old Shih Tsu/poodle (Kiara), and a 7 yr old Husky/GSD (Portia).


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Tanner & Cooper (both goldens)


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

We have three Goldens, Dylan 11, Frankie 8, Erica 7


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

2-1 golden and 1 westie


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Four Goldens
Oliver
Gracie Gabby
Jazz just need to work on OH for another


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

4 puppers for us.... the golden girls, a rescue springer and an aussie.


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

2 Goldens, Wilson and Shelby


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

I have 2 possibly 3... Hailey, Mitchell, and maybe a choc/GR mix named Rudy.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Two goldens here!


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

Mandy is an 'only' right now, but we hope (at least I hope) to get Karleigh sometime soon. I am thinking around October, but my better half is thinking closer toward Christmas. Which ever way it goes, hopefully we will have two then. I've tried to convince her that Karleigh will need a playmate when Mandy is gone (I'm praying that will be a LONG time from now, but Mandy is almost 13 now and not doing great).


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Rufus is an only dog...for now!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I have a Golden & an Hovawart.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I have 5 total--4 goldens and 1 black lab. 



cham said:


> I have 2 possibly 3... Hailey, Mitchell, and maybe a choc/GR mix named Rudy.


Rudy?!? I was just looking at his listing the other day on Sunshine Goldens site. He looks like a cutie pie. You will love the combo of lab and golden!


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

gold'nchocolate said:


> I have 5 total--4 goldens and 1 black lab.
> 
> 
> Rudy?!? I was just looking at his listing the other day on Sunshine Goldens site. He looks like a cutie pie. You will love the combo of lab and golden!


 
Well, actually Rudy will be Matthew's dog, but he isn't planning on going anywhere for several years ( he is only a third year apprentice) so I figure
as long as they are both living in my house, I will still be the alpha!!! :--policeman: I really was interested in Lucky, either a Flat coat or a GR/Black lab mix. But she went quickly much to my amazement...


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

2 and 6/7th

Black lab (Sadie) & Goldie (Bridger); and then there's Obi (old gold) who goes back to his legal home 1 mile away one nite a week -- it's an OK situation, we & "owners" have adapted after 7.5 years.


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

2 Goldens Bailey & Charlie


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Three here... a Golden, a Yellow Lab and a Siberian Husky.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Just one for now. In a couple years, when we have a real house and yard, I'd like to get another.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Just Oakly and Caue here. They keep me pretty busy though.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Checking in with Magic and Jazz.


----------



## Darcy (May 7, 2009)

I have three golden's and my wife has five saint bernard's.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

2! Molly, our golden and Punky our maltese


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I currently have 3 but we are starting to talk about and start searching for dog #4. It will be a lab. Then I will have 2 goldens, 2 labs, my dream.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Four right now...
3 Goldens and one ridgeback puppy.....


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Just Daisy and Phineas for now.


----------



## yvettelovesgoldens (Mar 30, 2009)

Shadow- 11 yrs
And a puppy coming home in July!! (a golden puppy)


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Four here. Mickey, Minnie and Tasha are goldens and Sophia is a golden mix.


----------



## Micki's Mum (Jun 7, 2009)

Two here, Tucker (Springer) and Piper (Yorkie). Was three, Quincy (Springer) left for the bridge and will be 3 again in August when Michaela (Golden) comes home.

Susan


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Three Goldens and a black lab.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Two goldens here. Tucker and Murphy!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Two here. A 12 year old eskimo named Gromit and 4 year old golden girl Asia.


----------



## DCPakaMOM (Feb 15, 2009)

Four - and I remember when I had friends over for dinner and deliberately made strong drinks for my husband when I wanted to get dog #2 ..... And now, there are 4 ... DH hasn't moved out yet.

Gretchen - almost 8, shepherd/golden mix - the Queen who still wonders when dogs #2, #3, and #4 are going to leave and go back from where they came from

Bailey - 3 1/2 - golden

Electra - 2 - Rhodesian Ridgeback - never babysit a cute 5 month old puppy for 3 weeks, you then can't give them back. 

Coda - 20 weeks old and growing like a weed - Bailey's puppy - My only boy, my beautiful little baby boy!

Luckily my 13 year old human child loves them as much as I do and is a HUGE help with them!


----------



## ManyQs (Feb 20, 2009)

Two goldens. Jackson 1.5 years and Sommer 1.


----------

